# The Most Common Advice



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to revisit the advice from pretty much all recovery stories. The basic theme of almost all recovery threads told of one simple method: "Stop thinking about DP/DR." and "Live your life like you would without DP/DR, and it will go away."

It is of course, easier said than done. It also seems to take a great deal of...FAITH. It's a letting go of the concept of Control, and Trusting that this condition will resolve itself.

Have you tried this method?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to add that DP/DR is much like a Scab, if you keep picking at it, it won't heal. Also the obsessional thinking about DP/DR is like a mosquito bite, if you keep scratching it it only makes it worse. Again, easier said than done.


----------



## manda28 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been trying my hardest to ignore this feeling for the past 4 days now.
I always would have this feeling when I would have an anxiety attack but it would go away
when the anxiety went away. Now its here to stay. I've been trying to ignore it, keep my mind busy
but it just wont go away. I was prescribed an antidepressent today. I will be starting it tomorrow
and hopefully this nightmare will be over. But just ignoring it, I honestly do not think that will work
for everyone. I've been ignoring it for years, and now its come for its revenge. I feel so lost its
the worst feeling I could imagine having. I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

manda28 said:


> I have been trying my hardest to ignore this feeling for the past 4 days now.
> I always would have this feeling when I would have an anxiety attack but it would go away
> when the anxiety went away. Now its here to stay. I've been trying to ignore it, keep my mind busy
> but it just wont go away. I was prescribed an antidepressent today. I will be starting it tomorrow
> ...


It's not JUST ignoring it. There's more to it..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

*BUMP*


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

Manda the antidepressant may help nudge you in the right direction, and also might reduce dr symptoms, as depression and anxiety are definitely progressive residuals of dp/dr. If it DOES make a difference I would try and use the opportunity to consider this whole faith thing while you have a positive window. If you just rely on the drug and don't also modify your mental state the relief may not last, which will only be more frustrating and bring the symptoms back on. Unfortunately it can be a very delicate process. Good luck to you!


----------

